# Moving Bed Filter?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I would like to run an airpump driven filter but along with the use of Bio-Chem Rena Stars and was wondering if the following combination is applicable? It's going to be a 15g with around 5 tetras and cherry shrimps. I figure this would be shrimplet safe, lower water movement rate for tetras and i can easily take out stars as seeds to another tank when needed. Thanks for feedback.









+


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are driving the filter with air only and using biochem stars, it's not a fluidized substrate filter (or moving bed filter). The air won't "move" the media, so it's just the same as any other filter.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Ah. But the idea works yes? The movement is enough to keep bacteria alive in the stars?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> Ah. But the idea works yes? The movement is enough to keep bacteria alive in the stars?


it will work partially, when the media is moving it will sluff off dead bacteria and make more room for healthy active ones, increasing efficiency.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Putting them in a canister filter or a HOB would move more water past them, so would be more efficient. This method would not be much better than just floating the stars around the tank with a powerhead in it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or make it simple by using a sponge filter


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

hum, i see i see. thanks! i already have sponges up and running, just thought maybe stars would be easier to seed future tanks than sponges.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can just squeeze the sponge out into the new filter if you don't want to move it.


----------

